# Jet 1220VS vs. Delta 46-460.



## gragian (Jun 29, 2010)

So I may be looking to upgrade from my 10" variable speed turncrafter, but I don't think I want to get anything larger than one of the 12" machines just yet.  My question is that I've heard nothing but glowing reviews for the Delta 46-460 12" variable speed midi lathe but am not sure how it measures up against its counterpart in the Jet 1220VS.

I know Jet typically makes solid machines, and it looks like they've got a 15% sale going on right now, making it almost $100 cheaper than the Delta.  Is there a large difference between the two?

I'm not in dire need of an upgrade and can afford to wait for the Delta to go on sale if it's clearly better, so I wanted to get everyone's opinion on the topic.

Any information, opinion, help is much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2010)

*Comparo*



gragian said:


> So I may be looking to upgrade from my 10" variable speed turncrafter, but I don't think I want to get anything larger than one of the 12" machines just yet. My question is that I've heard nothing but glowing reviews for the Delta 46-460 12" variable speed midi lathe but am not sure how it measures up against its counterpart in the Jet 1220VS.
> 
> I know Jet typically makes solid machines, and it looks like they've got a 15% sale going on right now, making it almost $100 cheaper than the Delta. Is there a large difference between the two?
> 
> ...


 
I can't help you with the comparo, as I never used the Jet you mentioned. However, I just bought the 46-460 at Woodcraft and got 10% off for their annual Delta sale. Made the price $540. I am very happy with the lathe.

Marc Ward
Brookfield, WI


----------



## bitshird (Jun 29, 2010)

Go with the Delta both about the same size, but I think the Delta is a better value, I love Jet tools, but the Delta is a fine lathe.


----------



## zig613 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have never used a Jet, they are not available in Canada.  But I did purchased the Delta 46-460 in November 2009 and it was one of the best tool purchases that I have made in 30+ years.  It works like a charm.  

Taking a quick look at the specs. between the two lathes the Delta is 1 hp vs.  3/4 for the Jet; the Delta has reverse that isn't on the Jet; the Delta has a 5-year warranty; and the quick release front belt change on the Delta is pretty slick.

Some food for thought... good luck with your purchase.

Wade


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 30, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Go with the Delta both about the same size, but I think the Delta is a better value, I love Jet tools, but the Delta is a fine lathe.


 
I own a Jet 1014 VSI(a good solid lathe), but when I replace it, it will be with the Delta. Had this lathe been available when I bought, I would have bought it then. My neighbor has it and it is a solid tool!


----------



## Bree (Jun 30, 2010)

Just go look at any Delta 46-460 right out of the box and put points in the headstock and tail stock and bring them together.  They will be dead on in every axis.  Just about every feature of this machine is Best in Class.  I have one and have turned on both the Jet and the Delta lathes.  My vote is Delta hands down.  It is worth every penny of the difference in cost and more.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 1, 2010)

I run a Jet 1220VS, but don't have anything to compare it to.

I haven't had any problems.




Scott (wish I could help more) B


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 1, 2010)

You can't beat the customer service over at Delta-------have you had any luck finding the 46_460 on sale anywhere???????


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 1, 2010)

I am happy with my Delta.  I did not think I would use the reverse feature, but I do now.  It also has "indexing" feature, not sure about that on the Jet.
Check full review on the Delta in the library.


----------



## Drcal (Jul 1, 2010)

Never used a Jet but I own the Delta --bought it about 8 months ago and it is outstanding...worth every penny.


----------

